# Shell Dwellers Anyone keeping them?



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have multis and want to know who has what to trade knowledge and ideas.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

I keep Multifaciatus and Brevis Katabe.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

When you have fry old enough to travel let me know I'm interested in both


----------



## Slade (Jul 27, 2014)

I picked up a colony of multis with shells at an auction last week. I'll be setting them up in their own 20 gallon tank.
They sure are fun to watch. What do you feed yours?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

I feed, snails, earthworm, brine shrimp, black worm, beef heart, plankton-krill, veggie/spirulina pellets & flakes.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I feed mine gutloaded adult brine shrimp, chicken liver flakes, krill plankton flakes, golden pearls and froozen bllod worms. They also have a ready supply of snails to eat.


----------



## Talk Fishy (May 9, 2016)

Ive kept Black Calvis and Lamprologus ocellatus


----------

